# Single hole steam tip for a Lelit Elizabeth



## Maximum_RnB (Jun 14, 2020)

I mostly make cortados or flat whites just for myself and find that I have to steam more milk than I really need in order to maintain some control. If I try to steam just 90-100ml it gets too hot too quickly. Has anyone tried swapping out the tip for a single hole version and, if so, what did you try?


----------

